# OEM Hood Deflector



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

What do you guys think of OEM hood deflector? Had one on previous gen to cover a dent but not sure how I feel about one on MQB Tig.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## BTLew81 (May 17, 2005)

Had one on the tig that got totaled. It was nice. Sturdy and well made. It actually held up pretty well in my cash. Lol


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

I have the OEM hood deflector on mine ( a bitch for me to install ) and I love it. I have the Pearl Black paint and it kind of blends in. 

Cindy


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

xpel ultimate plus personally is much better


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Ones who have it, could post some pics?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

Why would I want a hood deflector? Serious question. Thanks!


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

tdb2 said:


> Why would I want a hood deflector? Serious question. Thanks!


helps protecting the hood from rocks/debris.


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

tdb2 said:


> Why would I want a hood deflector? Serious question. Thanks!


Paint protection from stone chips and also aesthetics but not for everyone 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

*Hood Deflecter Pics*

My Tig is in the body shop - once I get it back I can post pics if someone else hasn't by that time

Cindy


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

cjconover said:


> My Tig is in the body shop - once I get it back I can post pics if someone else hasn't by that time
> 
> Cindy


I bit the bullet and ordered one today. Hopefully it looks good on orange 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

the_jeep_now said:


> Paint protection from stone chips and also aesthetics but not for everyone
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


but how about your bumpers and fenders? They need protection too  Does it look good in orange? Personally, if you are planning to keep the vehicle for a long time, I would invest in a wrap instead. If not, then maybe the hood deflector. Do you have a picture of it from a far, with the whole car as well, not just a close-up of the hood?


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

TablaRasa said:


> but how about your bumpers and fenders? They need protection too  Does it look good in orange? Personally, if you are planning to keep the vehicle for a long time, I would invest in a wrap instead. If not, then maybe the hood deflector. Do you have a picture of it from a far, with the whole car as well, not just a close-up of the hood?


Fenders do not need protection. Never owned a car where fenders got rock chipped. But anyway I haven't received it yet. It should be here by the end of this week. It also helps with deflecting bugs especially here in FL. Had one on our old Tiguan. I'll post pics and updates in my build thread.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

the_jeep_now said:


> Fenders do not need protection. Never owned a car where fenders got rock chipped. But anyway I haven't received it yet. It should be here by the end of this week. It also helps with deflecting bugs especially here in FL. Had one on our old Tiguan. I'll post pics and updates in my build thread.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


oh ok. but bumpers do definitely. If anything, at least consider that. I did get the fender (wasn't much anyways and it was partial only the front part) for the Atlas done as well. Maybe because on some cars, the fenders can flare out a bit and potentially still in danger of getting hit. 

If money is no object, I'd definitely wrap the whole car :laugh:

Yeah post pics to see how it looks from a far. Might help others decide too.


----------



## Bullitt_TDI (Dec 12, 2006)

I had a clear bra on my MK6 gti. I'm considering the same for the tig.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Bullitt_TDI said:


> I had a clear bra on my MK6 gti. I'm considering the same for the tig.


 yeah, I did the same for the Tig and now for the Atlas. I feel it's the only way to go and keep a clean protected look. Plus, clean up off any bugs, dirt etc. Is a breeze with the wrap o n


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

So got the hood deflector yesterday with some other stuff from vwpartsvortex. Decided to install as it is a pretty straight forward process only to find out I'm missing 4 out 6 screws 🤬

Not sure how it happened as the bag was sealed unless somebody at the factory got distracted or forgot how to count. Hopefully VW of Burlington can send me missing 4 screws so I can finish the install. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## jono119 (Mar 16, 2018)

the_jeep_now said:


> So got the hood deflector yesterday with some other stuff from vwpartsvortex. Decided to install as it is a pretty straight forward process only to find out I'm missing 4 out 6 screws 🤬
> 
> Not sure how it happened as the bag was sealed unless somebody at the factory got distracted or forgot how to count. Hopefully VW of Burlington can send me missing 4 screws so I can finish the install.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Did you ever get the screws? I really want to get the deflector for my white silver.. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

jono119 said:


> Did you ever get the screws? I really want to get the deflector for my white silver..
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Funny you asked. I called the dealer I ordered it from back on 8/24 and I was told they would send me a replacement since they can't source screws separately. Fast forward to today I haven't received the package nor email confirmation nor a phone call. I called them again this morning to check on the status. The rep I spoke to had no idea about my issue nor replacement package. After spending few minutes on hold, he told me that they should be receiving a replacement package tomorrow and they going to open it and send me just screws I'm missing. Probably will not receive it till mid next week or so.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

the_jeep_now said:


> After spending few minutes on hold, he told me that they should be receiving a replacement package tomorrow and they going to open it and send me just screws I'm missing. Probably will not receive it till mid next week or so.


I think that this means that they will be selling that replacement package with missing screws, just like the one you bought in the first place. Your problem is just being passed onto the next customer who buys this part from them. It's a pity that they can run a business this way.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

*Deflector Screw*

When I was installing my deflector, I dropped a screw and could not find it on the shop floor. I used a little mechanics screw that worked perfect. the screw head was a little bigger than the VW screw but the length and thread was correct. Worse case, you can always see if you find replacement at a mechanic's shop

Cindy


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I think that this means that they will be selling that replacement package with missing screws, just like the one you bought in the first place. Your problem is just being passed onto the next customer who buys this part from them. It's a pity that they can run a business this way.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Totally agree with you. Well it's vwpartsvortex. Never had an issue with them before. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Well after multiple calls and promises vwpartsvortex never delivered on those promises. I went to local ACE hardware with an existing screw to see if I can at least figure out the size I need. I was able to find similar size screw but they only had stainless steel ones. I did some digging online and was able to find a set of the same screws in black on Amazon. Today the install is finally complete. 










Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

I like it, looks good!


the_jeep_now said:


> Well after multiple calls and promises vwpartsvortex never delivered on those promises. I went to local ACE hardware with an existing screw to see if I can at least figure out the size I need. I was able to find similar size screw but they only had stainless steel ones. I did some digging online and was able to find a set of the same screws in black on Amazon. Today the install is finally complete.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

the_jeep_now said:


> Well after multiple calls and promises vwpartsvortex never delivered on those promises. I went to local ACE hardware with an existing screw to see if I can at least figure out the size I need. I was able to find similar size screw but they only had stainless steel ones. I did some digging online and was able to find a set of the same screws in black on Amazon. Today the install is finally complete.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am glad you were able to find a screw that worked. Looks great!!

Cindy


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

cjconover said:


> I am glad you were able to find a screw that worked. Looks great!!
> 
> Cindy


Thank you!


JODZ said:


> I like it, looks good!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Thank you!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

the_jeep_now said:


> Thank you!Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


I have a black Tig - but after seeing yours, I really like the Orange...

Cindy


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

cjconover said:


> I have a black Tig - but after seeing yours, I really like the Orange...
> 
> Cindy


This was my wife's choice since it's her car. It definitely stands out from the crowd. I wanted new white silver color as it's easier to maintain.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

any pictures from afar? with the whole car?


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

TablaRasa said:


> any pictures from afar? with the whole car?


Not yet but I'll take some. I installed it last night when it was already dark outside. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

TablaRasa said:


> any pictures from afar? with the whole car?


Here you go









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

the_jeep_now said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not bad! that actually looks nice


----------



## abn505 (Mar 9, 2005)

TablaRasa said:


> Not bad! that actually looks nice


How does it hold up through car washes? I just installed mine, but scared the brushes in a car wash might grab it.


----------



## abn505 (Mar 9, 2005)

the_jeep_now said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does it hold up in car washes? I just installed mine and scared brushes in a car wash might grab it.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

abn505 said:


> How does it hold up in car washes? I just installed mine and scared brushes in a car wash might grab it.


Why buy a handsome vehicle then mess it up with a nasty piece of aftermarket plastic? What is the possible benefit?


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

abn505 said:


> How does it hold up in car washes? I just installed mine and scared brushes in a car wash might grab it.


No idea. I never take my cars through automatic car washes.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

I installed one of these last week. Does anyone have any issues with the push on clips working their way out? This keeps happening on the ends.


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

rob454 said:


> I installed one of these last week. Does anyone have any issues with the push on clips working their way out? This keeps happening on the ends.


I have the clip issues. I have had the bug visor on my Tig for over a year now and clip issue started with just one clip now I am having issues with two clips. If the clips are not snug you can get a horrible whistling noise that will drive you absolutely insane and take months to figure out where the noise is coming from. 6 visits to 2 different dealership before it was discover that the visor was whistling. :banghead: Quick easy fix. Black Gorilla tape. I pushed the clips into the correct position and taped the visor to under side of hood. And for good measure I ran tape all the way across the bottom of visor to hood. Unless the hood is open, the tape can not be seen. Been 4 months and no whistling and visor has stayed in place with no problems. I have even ran it thru brushless car washes a few times.

Cindy


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

cjconover said:


> I have the clip issues. I have had the bug visor on my Tig for over a year now and clip issue started with just one clip now I am having issues with two clips. If the clips are not snug you can get a horrible whistling noise that will drive you absolutely insane and take months to figure out where the noise is coming from. 6 visits to 2 different dealership before it was discover that the visor was whistling. :banghead: Quick easy fix. Black Gorilla tape. I pushed the clips into the correct position and taped the visor to under side of hood. And for good measure I ran tape all the way across the bottom of visor to hood. Unless the hood is open, the tape can not be seen. Been 4 months and no whistling and visor has stayed in place with no problems. I have even ran it thru brushless car washes a few times.
> 
> Cindy



We have pretty crappy winters here with salt. Wouldn't the gorilla tape hold water inside the deflector?


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

cjconover said:


> I have the clip issues. I have had the bug visor on my Tig for over a year now and clip issue started with just one clip now I am having issues with two clips. If the clips are not snug you can get a horrible whistling noise that will drive you absolutely insane and take months to figure out where the noise is coming from. 6 visits to 2 different dealership before it was discover that the visor was whistling. :banghead: Quick easy fix. Black Gorilla tape. I pushed the clips into the correct position and taped the visor to under side of hood. And for good measure I ran tape all the way across the bottom of visor to hood. Unless the hood is open, the tape can not be seen. Been 4 months and no whistling and visor has stayed in place with no problems. I have even ran it thru brushless car washes a few times.
> 
> Cindy


So, just to summarize, the OEM hood deflector fails, is noisy, and requires heavy duty duct tape to correct, which may or may not solve it long term.

Great design.


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

phlegm said:


> So, just to summarize, the OEM hood deflector fails, is noisy, and requires heavy duty duct tape to correct, which may or may not solve it long term.
> 
> Great design.



Its a piece of junk. Don't buy. I am about to rip it off and put clear paint protection film on it


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

rob454 said:


> Its a piece of junk. Don't buy. I am about to rip it off and put clear paint protection film on it


Good info! I liked the look of these deflectors but wasn't sure of the quality. I'm going with a clear bra.


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

phlegm said:


> So, just to summarize, the OEM hood deflector fails, is noisy, and requires heavy duty duct tape to correct, which may or may not solve it long term.
> 
> Great design.



CORRECT - Also do not get the window deflectors. I threw mine in the TRASH. The wind noise was horrible. The ones I had on my 2009 Tig were great but the 18 Tig's no so good. Now all I can think about is the money I wasted on actual OEM accessories. 

Cindy


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

rob454 said:


> We have pretty crappy winters here with salt. Wouldn't the gorilla tape hold water inside the deflector?


Crappy winters here also. I don't have water pooling in the deflector during rain storms so I am going to say I should be good for the winter. And if the salt messes up the paint, that is what I have a warranty for

Cindy


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

cjconover said:


> CORRECT - Also do not get the window deflectors. I threw mine in the TRASH. The wind noise was horrible. The ones I had on my 2009 Tig were great but the 18 Tig's no so good. Now all I can think about is the money I wasted on actual OEM accessories.
> 
> Cindy


Hah, I picked them up yesterday. Couldn't even get them installed. Money wasted is right. I threw $190 in the garbage with this and the bug deflector. Gorilla tape isn't even holding mine up, clips pulling right off again.


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

rob454 said:


> Hah, I picked them up yesterday. Couldn't even get them installed. Money wasted is right. I threw $190 in the garbage with this and the bug deflector. Gorilla tape isn't even holding mine up, clips pulling right off again.


The Window Deflectors were an absolute bitch to install. The window channel clips never stayed in place and were worthless. Not sure why VW changed the design from the previous ones I had on my old Tig, super easy install and no noise. 

Cindy


----------

